# Upset and I need to vent



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh, no...I would be sick, too. She must be so scared.

I would try putting food in the same area, and backing off and watching. 

I hope you're able to find her. And I hope they don't rescue any others. It doesn't sound like they need any extra responsibilities!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That is just pathetic on their part. That poor dog is probably out there, terrified and alone with no food and they gave up on her just like that. I'm amazed they were able to rescue another dog. I assume whatever rescue they got the second dog from didn't realize that they'd already misplaced their previous rescue so quickly. I pray some good person is able to find that dog and takes care of her.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

They need to be educated that new dogs, especially rescues dart and flee very easily. They are in an unfamiliar place, scared and often frantic. Any opening is welcome. This makes me so sad. They shouldn't give up. In Winnipeg here, we have a Lost Dog Alert. In short, a group of dedicated individuals who search for months for lost pets. This last winter, while it was at it's coldest (-50 Celcius), we reunited a dog who had survived out there for two weeks. BUT we didn't give up. Is there any group like that in your area that could help?? Breaks my heart. Of course a rescue will be scared and dart. I would too.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

All my dogs are rescues and the first thing I did was put martingales on them. Lily was very nervous the first few days and would have come out of a regular collar. This makes me so sad.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Also, thank-you so much to you and your husband for looking. Don't give up. I'm going to collect some pointers from Winnipeg Lost Dog Alert as far as getting a scared dog. They usually flee so it's a crafty job and I'm no expert off hand. Please, don't give up. This dog needs somebody to have hope and perseverance.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, I agree, let the neighbors know that a martingale or a harness is a must. And no openings until recall and relationships are formed.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

How to Catch a Lost or Stray Dog - Petfinder
The Dog Blog: Getting a lost, fearful dog to come to you
Some first steps. Keep us posted! You are so wonderful for caring for this lost and forgotten soul.
Cheer to you


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

They shouldn't own a dog or any animal for that matter. How could they just give up?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope you find the poor dog and if you do please place it with a rescue and not with the irresponsible neighbors. I cannot believe they were accepted for another dog.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

It may be beneficial to alert all the animal shelters in your area and within however many miles you believe he may be? I know it's work you didn't plan on but will be so rewarding when found.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Another neighbor was following her through the fields last night, and made all the land owners aware.

They rescued her through a private person who does her own fostering and rescuing. They called her up and told her. They found out she was placed and returned once before for escaping. The woman did send them a recording of her voice for them to play and offered to give them the adoption fee back.

I gave them the website for an amber alert system for pets. I also sent them a website about how to keep a rescue dog from escaping the first few weeks and how to look for a lost dog. I don't see any signs anywhere.

They are having a home inspection, hoping that the inspector notices that there is no fence or invisible fence. They plan on boundary training. My husband has offered to help all the neighbors put in invisible fencing, and they all have some type of excuse.

My neighbor on the other side, three times this week, their toy breed puppy was returned to them after being found walking down our busy street. We have been all upset about that too.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh wow, I'd be frustrated too. People, let's take responsibility. These are living, feeling, hurting, loving beings. (Not saying to ppl on this forum obviously but venting to your neighbors!!).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

ang.suds said:


> It may be beneficial to alert all the animal shelters in your area and within however many miles you believe he may be? I know it's work you didn't plan on but will be so rewarding when found.


The animal control and our shelter are the same. The shelter does cover our city and the surrounding ones, so they are aware.

I told her to contact all the vets, she said she was going to, but I am not sure if she did. 

I have been checking Craig's list to see if somebody finds her.

I even told them that I could probably get some search dogs through our golden club and I also personally know an animal communicator who claims to have helped bring lost dogs home.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

we do not have a fence or invisible fence. And we have returned dogs back to the neighbors who have invisible fences and either the collars were not charged or the dog chased a squirrel thru the fence. In the last year I have done it at least 20 times. 
One neighbor made the mistake to yell at the dog in front of me, after I brought it back for the zillionth time. He did not like it when I explained as calm as I could that it was not the dog's fault she had irresponsible owners.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Claudia, I love how you put it so simply "not the dog's fault, irresponsible owners". If we aren't those pups' voices, who do they have??
I'm lighting a candle for that dog who is lost out there, scared. Do you know his name?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Her name is Sheba. She came with the name but they don't even know if she knows her name...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG...that poor dog. I can't believe the lady they got her from offered the adoption fee back. For what? Being idiots?! I hope Sheba is found soon.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I didn't see any information on the type of terrain the poor dog is wandering in? Hopefully she won't be contending with predators and will wander up somewhere for a meal.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good news! Animal control just brought her home! I have no details yet. Their daughter was helping us with the horses, and animal control pulled in. Animal control just opened up about twenty minutes before, so I am thinking somebody must have had her overnight. I saw them walk her into the house, so looks like she is okay.

I too was afraid a pack of coyotes would get her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I hope they have read the websites I have sent them. I also told them of my friends who give classes. She is a GSD, so classes are very important.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

That is good news, at least she is not out wandering around, terrified and homeless. 

I hope the people learned their lesson with her. They need to get to know her before they take any off leash chances with her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They just posted some pictures on Facebook. A family found her a mile away this morning. She looks very happy to be getting hugs from her new family... And she will be wearing a new harness.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh such good news!! Do you have a pic you could post??


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We met Sheba today. She played with MacKenzie and Brady, while secured on her harness. She seems very happy to be with her new family and they are really thinking through everything to make sure this does not happen again. They are still considering getting the other dog too. 

They have also decided to change her name for her new life. Really nice dog.

I don't want to steal the pictures they have posted on Facebook, but in the future I am sure I will get pictures of her playing with my dogs. She loves goldens!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad she was found!! I hope they take all your advice and keep her safe.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Hopefully this was just a case of them not realizing that the dog was frightened, in an unfamiliar setting and doing what any dog would do in that situation.
I'm looking forward to pictures of the little fugitive and your dogs playing soon.


----------

